# Unfu**ing believable



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Received this today from a member who bought one of my kits

"Hi
Received the kit today, but only half of the kit is in black. This may be a mistake, it may be all that is available or it may be that those parts which arent black were never going to be black. However, I understood that they would all be black.
Having to return items at my own expense - but due to no fault of my own, is getting to be very tedious. It's happened a lot lately. Excuse me if I seem a bit miffed, I know its not the end of the world. But it is taking up way too much of my time chasing things, going to the post office and waiting for deliveries and redeliveries. I hope you understand.
Please advise me on how we will proceed.
regards"

To which I replied

"The only parts that are black are the bolts and washers. The fixings are not and have never been black as they are not available in black and once installed and the engine covers are in place, aren't seen anyway. I've sold lots of these kits mate and you're the first to complain about the colour of the fixings. If your not happy about it, send it back and on receipt I'll refund you your £25.00 plus the £1.20 postage it'll cost you to do so.

Cheers
Steve

PS Your attitude stinks mate.

Which I think was reasonable considering the rant he had about things that had nothing to do with me!

I then receive this

"There's nothing wrong with my attitude, in fact to say so only shows that it is your attitude that needs checking. I'm a customer, I have an issue - I make an enquiry - you tell me "it stinks". This is after taking payment BEFORE you have stock. I wait patiently, make no issue of the delay.
Try re-reading what I said - I think you'll find that I never once had any attitude towards yourself, if at all I merely mentioned that this experience was happening all too often.
Your reply on the other hand was dismissive, defensive and untimately offensive.

Had you replied politely, I might have accepted your explanation - especially since you offered a refund. As you seem unable to see my point of view and only wish to insult me - I will indeed send your overpriced and mis-sold "bling" back to you.
Good day.

WTF I explained everything to him in my 1st reply and offered a refund + postage????

I sent this in return and left it at that

"I think you'll find, if you read the first post that you sent to me, was 80% complaining to me about something that wasn't even my fault. The kits are not over priced, similar kits are over £70.00 and I put these together more as a favour to fellow TT enthusiasts. I make very little money on these myself, hence the reason I don't keep large amounts of stock. If your going to complain, about the parts that aren't even seen, not being black, it just proves that you're being the unreasonable one. Send it back and I'll refund you.

I think this just goes to prove that some of the people on this forum are indeed complete and utter dickheads and shouldn't be allowed to work on their cars unsupervised


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Name and shame :-D


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Obviously the guy has got his facts wrong from the word go [smiley=book2.gif] ...and to compound the situation comes across as an obnoxious tit :lol: Unfortunatley there seems to be a lot of similar characters on this forum with said attitude [smiley=bigcry.gif] Just mark his card and never do business with the nugget ever again. 8) 
Cheers Nick


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

His enquiry is worded ok. He explains the issue, suggests he may be mistaken and why it bothers him.

It was all going so well until the seller said "PS Your attitude stinks mate." It didn't.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

He ranted about having to return items at his own expense and complained about it taking up so much of his time. WTF has that got to do with me, he complained about the parts of the kit that can't be seen not being black :roll: The kits from other sources have huge big silver plates that have to be rivetted on and don't even offer the choice of black. A little bit of research into what he was actually buying wouldn't have gone a miss.
As far as I'm concerned his 1st post was full of attitude, I only sold him a kit, not everything else the twat had to send back.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Totally agree. Seller is in the wrong here.

I didn't feel he had attitude at all. 'Ps- your attitude stinks.' is hardly professional.

He obviously didn't understand what he was buying or it wasn't described correctly. I presume the former. The fact that you took payment without being able to supply compounds it tbh.

Customer isn't always right, but I think in this case he most certainly is.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

As said in one of my replies, I hardly make any money on these and I'm doing them as a favour for fellow enthusiasts. I don't keep huge amounts of stock as I can't afford to buy it in and have it sitting on a shelf until someone decides they want to buy a kit. If people would rather pay the £70.00+ for other kits (which by the way don't come in black and guess what, yeah that's right, the bits you can't fuckin see are silver) they can all go ahead. In fact I've decided not to bother doing any more kits. With my ill health it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

He was perfectly polite. Seems like you are looking for a problem.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> His enquiry is worded ok. He explains the issue, suggests he may be mistaken and why it bothers him.
> 
> It was all going so well until the seller said "PS Your attitude stinks mate." It didn't.


+1


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> He ranted about having to return items at his own expense and complained about it taking up so much of his time. WTF has that got to do with me,


Nothing, but he explained that. 
"Having to return items at my own expense - but due to no fault of my own, is getting to be very tedious. It's happened a lot lately. Excuse me if I seem a bit miffed, I know its not the end of the world. But it is taking up way too much of my time chasing things, going to the post office and waiting for deliveries and redeliveries. I hope you understand."

Perfectly polite. He's not "ranting" in any way. He explained the context, and sure that broader context has got nothing to do with you but he's explaining why he is miffed due to that context. He's practically apologising for daring to bother you!



SteviedTT said:


> he complained about the parts of the kit that can't be seen not being black :roll:


He said, "only half of the kit is in black. This may be a mistake, it may be all that is available or it may be that those parts which arent black were never going to be black. However, I understood that they would all be black."

You're reading far more attitiude onto his side than actually exists.



SteviedTT said:


> The kits from other sources have huge big silver plates that have to be rivetted on and don't even offer the choice of black. A little bit of research into what he was actually buying wouldn't have gone a miss.


True, so he made a mistake. He admits as much.



SteviedTT said:


> As far as I'm concerned his 1st post was full of attitude


You're wrong.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > He ranted about having to return items at his own expense and complained about it taking up so much of his time. WTF has that got to do with me,
> ...


+1


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Agree with everyone else... The guy was pretty polite about it. Sure, he said he was a bit wound up, but he also explained it wasn't because of you.

To be honest, if you're making a profit out of these, no matter how small, you need to stop thinking of it as doing people a favour. If you don't think the profit justifies the hassle of dealing with customers, then either knock it on the head or charge a bit more so you feel like it's worth your time.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

You just need to assume positive intent when you read correspondence from customers. All they want is to resolve their issue and not to fuck you over.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> His enquiry is worded ok. He explains the issue, suggests he may be mistaken and why it bothers him.
> 
> It was all going so well until the seller said "PS Your attitude stinks mate." It didn't.


Agree +2


----------



## wilsy (Aug 27, 2012)

Customer service at it best


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I think his reply was completely proportionate. :roll:

Here's steviedTT dropping off a complementry gift to one of his disgruntled customers.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Steve, hope you are feeling better mate. All I can say is that I have sbought stuff off you in the past and it was as described and sent out straight away. I have no comment to make re this customer, just hope you're well on the way to recovery bud.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve
I have one of your kits and am 100% happy. Unfortunately, when in 'retail' as I have been both as a business and employee you have to take complaints on the chin, respond politely, assist and move on. Biting never helps anyone but particularly you, your business or reputation. It's just a lesson we all have to learn.

"nowt so 'queer' as folk"

Brian


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Steve, I have edited one of your posts to remove the naming and personal attack. As above, I agree, your reaction is over the top to a perfectly civil response.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> His enquiry is worded ok. He explains the issue, suggests he may be mistaken and why it bothers him.
> 
> It was all going so well until the seller said "PS Your attitude stinks mate." It didn't.


+1........steve we all have many customers that are a cpita and if nmot nipped in the bud can cost time and money...

he only got stroppy once you done the ps bit..............

hi """"""" yeah sorry i assumed you would know that as 90% of the bolt is hidden it is not worth coating. especially at the price i have set for coloured screws and caps as i offer.

OP. steve offers a nice bling bling kit and tbh if you asked the correct questions then you would know that instead of moaning about a cheap product i know io think is good


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope your well on the road to recovery Steve and maybe this was a slight misjudgement call, I've done a few of them and no doubt will do more. Concentrate on your health mate and chill, it doesn't help getting wound up, stress kills and that's no soundbite, its TRUE!....... 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Steve you have thrown your toys out of the pram on here a few times about "customer" issues and then "flounced" off saying you aren't doing the kits any more.

I think a simple response explaining the reason for the lack of colouration on the unseen once mounted fixings would have pacified the customer and been the end of it.

Was there really any need to publicise this on the forum, it's not the first time.

PS I hope you are well on the road to recovery :-* :-*

Charlie


----------

